# Crock Pot Cannabutter. Help!



## TheDankMann (Dec 20, 2010)

Im making cannabutter with trim and already have had it in the crock pot for a couple of hours. I read somewhere to put the heat on high (crock pot only has 2 settings...low and high) for an hour and then low and let simmer for 7 hours. my question is, does the mixture need to boil at some point? I thought it's supposed to but it never boiled after the hour on high. I just dont wanna waste good trim or make weak edibles...help me out!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 21, 2010)

Ummm I made some in crockpot last night. It took a few hours for it too boil. I didnt really think you are supposed to let it boil try to keep it as low as possible. But mine came out super fuckn potent! i ate a few cookies earlier today and im just waking up now. def not for the daytime lol


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 21, 2010)

Just set on low and let it go overnight make sure to add at least a cup of water so it will help not to burn the butter. strain and let it cool before putting it in the fridge so the butter can separate from the water


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 21, 2010)

1 hour on high, then a few hours on low. Easy.


----------



## TheDankMann (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah i let it go for about an hour on high then low for like 4 hours. I hope its enough, I used one stick of butter, and about a 1/2 oz of trim and about a gram of kief. I plan to make it in to 5 servings for me and four other friends to eat this coming week. You guys think thats enough for all of us? lol

And thanks for the help!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2010)

TheDankMann said:


> Yeah i let it go for about an hour on high then low for like 4 hours. I hope its enough, I used one stick of butter, and about a 1/2 oz of trim and about a gram of kief. I plan to make it in to 5 servings for me and four other friends to eat this coming week. You guys think thats enough for all of us? lol
> 
> And thanks for the help!


O ya it will be enough to get the job done and than some. Have a good ride and I wouldn't plan anything for about 5 to 7 hours.


----------



## TheDankMann (Dec 21, 2010)

woodsmaneh! said:


> O ya it will be enough to get the job done and than some. Have a good ride and I wouldn't plan anything for about 5 to 7 hours.


Hell yeah good to hear, thats what we want. We all smoke heavily everyday and have built up high tolerances...so hopefully this will blow our minds like it used to...
Thanks


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah i thought that seasoned smoker high tolerance shit too man. I have not been right for the last two days lol! That was my first time making butter and eating medibles and let me tell you if you have shit to do or shit that you WANT to do, its not gonna happen. Ive got almost a whole pound of super fire ass butter in my fridge and im scared to fuck with it again! lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 22, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> yeah i thought that seasoned smoker high tolerance shit too man. I have not been right for the last two days lol! That was my first time making butter and eating medibles and let me tell you if you have shit to do or shit that you WANT to do, its not gonna happen. Ive got almost a whole pound of super fire ass butter in my fridge and im scared to fuck with it again! lol


_I just made some also using 2 ozs. Afgooy for a Lb.o9f budder and 1t gets me up and going but if I do 2 I'm couchlocked._
_ I wounder if different strains do different effects?? this stuff also helps my pain And PTSD._


----------

